# 261313 NSW Sponsored Subclass 190



## ankrsach (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my EOI on 1st Dec 2017 and waiting for the invite. :fingerscrossed:

Details:
:help:
70 points.
190 (selected NSW).
261313 - Software Engineer.:ranger:
submitted for EOI on 1st Dec 2017.


----------



## Abubakr (May 10, 2016)

wrong forum mate, there is a complete separate forum for Australia


----------

